# BBC Sunday Prom - Turkish piece



## bassClef

Did anyone watch tonight's prom on BBC, performed by the Borusan Istanbul Philharmonic Orchestra, and if so did you catch the name/composer of the Turkish piece they played for an encore?


----------



## Vaneyes

BBC3 online will likely have all that info.:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Would that they did. They give full details of the main programme, which I am sure the OP read, but fail to give details of the piece they played as an encore. Also this was on BBC 4 - a TV station - and the links to the BBC Proms website from the TV show are appalling.

The details of the encore can be found on the Orchestra's wiki page - it was Ulvi Cemal Erkin's Koçekçe. It is entertaining to note that the reviews in both the Telegraph and the Guardian seem to rely heavily on the BBC playlist and both fail to mention the encore.


----------



## bassClef

Thanks Taggart - you're right the advertised programme didn't mention the encore, I'd expect that, but I do wonder why the reviews didn't!


----------



## Vaneyes

bassClef said:


> Thanks Taggart - you're right the advertised programme didn't mention the encore, I'd expect that, but I do wonder why the reviews didn't!


Because the reviewers left early? Something for their editors to take up with them.

BTW Googling "Prom 16 encore" would've provided your answer.:tiphat:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p023wb7p

http://www.theartsdesk.com/classica...-goetzelprom-17-les-arts-florissants-christie


----------

